# Bild im Vordergrund nicht markierbar machen



## Freak (7. Februar 2010)

Soo, das ist jetzt aber eine CSS-Frage:

Ich habe eine verschnörkelte Linie als PNG-Bild, die sich quer über eine Webseite ziehen soll.

Es ist unproblematisch, das Bild über allen Elementen auf der Seite zu positionieren.

Der einzige Haken ist jetzt, dass die Elemente darunter nicht mehr anklickbar sind - und das ist deshalb so problematisch, weil das Bild einer schrägen Linie ja trotzdem ein Rechteck sein muss und deshalb praktisch die ganze Seite "überdeckt" (quasi der transparente Bereich).

Gibt es dafür einen cleveren Workaround?

Dankschön.


----------



## Maik (7. Februar 2010)

Hi,

es gibt da keinen Workaround, den Inhalt unter einem darüber positionierten Element mit der Maus anklicken zu können.

Lediglich der IE lässt dies zu, wenn das obere Element einen transparenten Hintergrund besitzt.

mfg Maik


----------

